# Just Popping In To Say Hi



## ScreamHaunt (Nov 12, 2005)

I see a lot of good faces on here, and wanted to say hi.

I'm working on a couple of projects, and will be launching a really cool website in 2006. I feel that it will really benefit the Haunters from everywhere. (it's ready to go) just need some additional funding, too many bills at the moment.

I will need all the support I can get believe me. I think that we'll be able to offer some products to the Haunting Community without learning that you paid 40 bucks for something that cost the merchant 10 bucks.

I'm an extremest when it comes to Halloween and feel the same lust towards the Holiday as you all do.

I am upset though at this point, I had my fog machine crash right in the middle of my Halloween party (which was situated in my FCG room).

Next time I'll have a spare handy.

Anyhoo, hope everyone had a great Halloween, I'll continue to read about some of your experiences. I got a few chuckles from reading the posts. There are some witty and articulate folks on here.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the street... Witty and Articulet... I have no idea what the second one means, and a vauge idea about the first. You may think everyone here's crazy... but you'll just find out that we're all just insain.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice to see you here ScreamHaunt. Finally broke out of lurking, eh? Welcome aboard. This is where the bad kids play. :devil:


----------



## ScreamHaunt (Nov 12, 2005)

Why thank you much.

Articulate? Oh.............who cares, I heard it on a TV show one day LOL.

Zombie-F, the pleasure's all mine.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome! And yes, articulate is right.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome aboard! Yeah, some of us crack a good one here and there.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Yes! Me and of us all is artik..arctic..talk good!

Whats that smell? Oh yea, I think Sinister cracked a good one...


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey ScreamHaunt. Nice to see you here. Pop in often.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Dr Morbius said:


> Whats that smell? Oh yea, I think Sinister cracked a good one...


Sorry about that. I'll try to crack down on the beans and onions in my TexMex Chili and the never ending supply of beer I wash it down with.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Welcome

~~Bill~~


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi Scream...nice to see you joining in!


----------

